# Straps



## Sega (Mar 18, 2014)

Hi guys what are the best straps or make out there?

Dont want rdx one's there sh1t i have sent two pairs back after a few sessions due to rubbish stitching.


----------



## Aliking10 (May 17, 2013)

My RDX ones have been fine used pretty much daily for over a year.

But my next purchase are some Schiek Leather ones, which are meant to be excellent.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

got a £2.99 pair off ebay and they been going strong 3 years


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Got mine from strength shop for £10


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Ironmind are about the best


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Mine are cheapo £3 eBay jobs, can't fault em after a year or twos use,

I only replaced the ones I had before when I lost one somehow.


----------



## tommyc2k7 (Jun 7, 2013)

£2 off amazon http://www.amazon.co.uk/Lifting-Training-Support-Perfect-lifting/dp/B00DNHHH80/ref=sr_1_88?s=sports&ie=UTF8&qid=1396548333&sr=1-88&keywords=wrist+straps


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

iv got these cant fault them.

https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/sleeves-wraps-straps/straps/ironmind-black-forth-straps.html


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

I got these http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/201021530244 work fine but started to use liquid chalk now.


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

I got a pair of strength shops ones. They're good but can be slightly painful around the wrist with hard stitching. Failing that, BBW's £2.99 ones were great.


----------



## doyle1987 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ironmind aswell for me.


----------



## Bear2012 (Jan 19, 2012)

RDX ones have worked fine for me for the last couple of years but they do only get used once a week for 5 reps on 180- 200kg deadlift so I guess not much stress on them


----------



## darren.1987 (Jan 2, 2013)

Aliking10 said:


> My RDX ones have been fine used pretty much daily for over a year.
> 
> But my next purchase are some Schiek Leather ones, which are meant to be excellent.


Read some reviews on the rdx ones saying the red dot grip doesnt actually face the bar when using them?

And apparently the gel wrist supports get in the way :confused1:

Just wanted to check before I order them


----------



## Aliking10 (May 17, 2013)

darren.1987 said:


> Read some reviews on the rdx ones saying the red dot grip doesnt actually face the bar when using them?
> 
> And apparently the gel wrist supports get in the way :confused1:
> 
> Just wanted to check before I order them


Yeah thats true mate, Though it doesn't matter. The dots are nice to grip on to anyway. Plus most normal straps don't have dots anyway.

The wrist bit has never got in the way for me.


----------



## darren.1987 (Jan 2, 2013)

Aliking10 said:


> Yeah thats true mate, Though it doesn't matter. The dots are nice to grip on to anyway. Plus most normal straps don't have dots anyway.
> 
> The wrist bit has never got in the way for me.


Cheers mate.

Will get them ordered 7.49 delivered for em worth a try!


----------



## Aliking10 (May 17, 2013)

darren.1987 said:


> Cheers mate.
> 
> Will get them ordered 7.49 delivered for em worth a try!


That was my thinking over a year ago. Still going strong as well.

They can't be that bad, the company sponsor Amir Khan now.


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

Mine were £1.99 and I can't find a fault with em


----------



## jonniequest (Sep 29, 2010)

Mate I got these shiek ones , they have like a plastic dowel in the ends when you rap em round they basically lock till you open your hands there really good , quite expensive though but really good ...

http://www.coolfuelni.co.uk/display_price_validate.php?TWO=74


----------



## Sega (Mar 18, 2014)

There was a fault with the batches apparently so i was just unlucky the ones i have now costed about £3.00 an are fine.


----------

